# Do I have a full or semi-floating axle?



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I have been searching for a while now, and I didn't have any luck. So here goes:

Does my truck have a full-floating rear axle, or a semi-floating rear axle? How can I tell the difference?

The truck is a 1995 K2500 (8600 GVW--8 lug, not LD).

I've been wondering for a while now


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Go pull the rear centercap off, if there is something stickingout through the rim its a full floater, if not, its just a semifloater. 

I think you have just a semi floater.

-John


----------



## VictoryRedK1500 (Mar 31, 2003)

0ryan0, 
I believe Snowybowtie is right...i also think you have the semi-floater. I saw a picture of your truck here not too long ago from the rear, and I was able to see the rear axle on your truck. It is the 9.5" GM 14 bolt, which has the "semi-round" shaped pumpkin. The 10.5" Gm full floater is pointy shaped at the bottom of the pumpkin. Hope this makes sense to you. I've seen 88-98 GM 2500 HD's with both the full floater and semi floater, and it makes me curious as to why they do that. It is supposed to be an HD....why not stick with the 10.5"? Must be they are just using what is readily available in the parts bin.

Tim


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Lighter = better fuel mileage. That is what the 80's brought to all vehicles. After the gas crunch, plastic started replacing many parts that were metal, and aluminium started replacing cast iron (hence the NP 208).

If your rear axle end looks like this (minus all the rust) you have the 14 bolf FF 10.5" ring gear.

More info on the 14 bolt FF here

http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/14bolt.html

~Chuck


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

0ryan0,

I have a '93 C2500 and a '94 K2500. Both are 8600GVW and have the full-floater like Chuck describes.

Steve


----------



## VictoryRedK1500 (Mar 31, 2003)

Here is a pic of 0ryan0's truck from the back that i found in another thread here on plowsite. It's a 9.5" semi-floater right? 
here is the link to the thread that this pic is in...hope this helps:

http://plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9369


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thank you all for the replies.

It must be 9.5" semi floater, as there is no [whatever you call it] like in chucks picture.

Steve: Do those trucks have either a 454 or diesel? I thought I read somewhere that those two engines get the full-floater, but the 350 comes with the semi.

Thanks again for the help
Ryan


----------



## VictoryRedK1500 (Mar 31, 2003)

Oryan0,
I think you've found the answer to the question as to why your truck has the 9.5". The 350 has got to be the reason. Dang, I should have known that. LOL


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry, I have to correct myself.  

My C2500 has a 454 and FF. My K2500 has a 350 and SF. I realized this morning that I have not had the K2500 apart yet, so I went out and checked. Looks like the engine may be the key?


----------

